# Maherfish MEGATHREAD. My results. GTFIH



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 12, 2021)

Everyone... I want you to meet Henri. He's a little shy but he made his first tinder account and hopes to meet a nice girl to settle down with


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 12, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

How do you paste bigger images on this site? or can you only do like smaller previews... jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313916







Your browser is not able to display this video.





Fuarkkkk......


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313917


What happened to him?


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

Maher is HIGHLY dominant


----------



## AscendingHero (Sep 13, 2021)

Mirin OP maherfish OP, keep posting results


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 13, 2021)

I'm not surprised. I had a Maher account that destroyed everyone I used so far


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> What happened to him?


He died...poor bear, fucking Kabib


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

jfl... Nubian queens stand absolutely no chance against maher


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> I'm not surprised. I had a Maher account that destroyed everyone I used so far


The Maherpill is brutal


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> He died...poor bear, fucking Kabib


No for real what happened? Did he die? Do you know?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313920
> 
> 
> jfl... Nubian queens stand absolutely no chance against maher














Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

literally over if a woman isn't exhibiting primordial submission to your BDSM domination


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313920
> 
> 
> jfl... Nubian queens stand absolutely no chance against maher


Now this sheboon will think she’s a gigastacy because she matched with Maher


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 13, 2021)

Just lead them to snap, get their nudes for free jfl. This is an easy way to get free nudes. I got some bitch fingering both her holes immediately and sending it over. 

OR, ask them to send a photo of them with their ID beside them, start onlyfans with her identity, and keep getting nudes from a bitch and make money. Only if you're dark triad enough


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Now this sheboon will think she’s a gigastacy because she matched with Maher


Fuck...what have you done op


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

if 18 year old girls don't immediately agree to face down ass up... kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

brutal if you're not a German mogger

I just responded "danke" jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313927
> 
> 
> if 18 year old girls don't immediately agree to face down ass up... kill yourself


Meanwhile i would be accused of rape with that opening and locked up in a higb facility mental asylum for 15 years


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

she's getting in position to shoot down @King_ if he even thinks about approaching her at Starbucks jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313930
> 
> 
> she's getting in position to shoot down @King_ if he even thinks about approaching her at Starbucks jfl


Stacies getting armed to genocide incels


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

maher is extremely forward 

if @TsarTsar444 tried this there would be a nationally televised prosecution and possibly even a life sentence


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Just lead them to snap, get their nudes for free jfl. This is an easy way to get free nudes. I got some bitch fingering both her holes immediately and sending it over.
> 
> OR, ask them to send a photo of them with their ID beside them, start onlyfans with her identity, and keep getting nudes from a bitch and make money. Only if you're dark triad enough


Or just buy a russian siberian wife and pimp her out on onlyfans for shekels...you know, the right way. God kids these days with their shit methods


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313934
> 
> maher is extremely forward
> 
> if @TsarTsar444 tried this there would be a nationally televised prosecution and possibly even a life sentence


Reminder for every noorwood add 10 years of prison time


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Or just buy a russian siberian wife and pimp her put on onlyfans for shekels...you know, the right way. God kids these days with their shit methods


What do they cost?


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

just end it if you don't agree to be ass fucked by maher after 3 messages


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> What do they cost?


Idk tbh, but i think it has more to do with them wanting to live in the west, so she would marry you if you are a westerner. Then just convince her to make vids for onlyfans cucks and you get free shekels


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

over if she doesn't demand you verify immediately because you are that handsome


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 13, 2021)

Brootal suifuel. 

Jfl @ normie faggots trying "game" when chad can act dumber than a porn script and get laid immediately


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313938
> View attachment 1313939


I'm gonna need you to delete that video from my thread before the editing time runs out jfl


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

chad is always on the same page with them


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> I'm gonna need you to delete that video from my thread before the editing time runs out jfl


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Brootal suifuel.
> 
> Jfl @ normie faggots trying "game" when chad can act dumber than a porn script and get laid immediately


We literally live on veteran difficulty, its like a different game


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

chad doesn't even get to know them

he just arranges fuck dates for the next hour


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> We literally live on veteran difficulty, its like a different game


it's like we are playing Runescape but all of our competition is literally Zezima, le me, TheOldNite, N0valyfe, Maikeru, Omid, and Lynx Titan and we are a level 3 with 0 gp trying to figure out where the goblins are in Lumbridge


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Meanwhile im too "hairy" for women apparently, brutal balkan ogre pill


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 13, 2021)

Ok we get it stop with the suifuel I'm gonna rope 

How many matches in how many hours?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> it's like we are playing Runescape but all of our competition is literally Zezima, le me, TheOldNite, N0valyfe, Maikeru, Omid, and Lynx Titan and we are a level 3 with 0 gp trying to figure out where the goblins are in Lumbridge


Chad = fire temple zelda
Me = water temple zelda


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Ok we get it stop with the suifuel I'm gonna rope
> 
> How many matches in how many hours?


900 in a day or so with one boost


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

tyler maher is too tall. @OldVirgin agrees


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313947
> View attachment 1313948
> 
> 
> 900 in a day or so with one boost







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Reminder that if Maher was doing this, it would be called cute and quirky


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313950
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder that if Maher was doing this, it would be called cute and quirky


Average cyclist in Bucharest


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 13, 2021)

@Biggdink 

Thoughts on this? Ik you love using Maher chadfishes.


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313950
> 
> 
> 
> Reminder that if Maher was doing this, it would be called cute and quirky


he would receive an award and Pulitzer Prize for "best interpretive art exhibit" 

meanwhile if Tsar did it 50 helicopters would be dispatched and multiple jets would be scrambled from the nearest military base


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313914
> 
> 
> Everyone... I want you to meet Henri. He's a little shy but he made his first tinder account and hopes to meet a nice girl to settle down with


How many likes and matches?


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> How many likes and matches?


1,000 but I stopped even swiping the ones waiting

I got gold and did one boost


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Average cyclist in Bucharest


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313956


this nigga got too many funny pics stored on gang


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313956


Such a menacing curry. 

What's he gonna do? Shit on the street and not wipe?


----------



## Kylo (Sep 13, 2021)

Dom Chad gets a ton of matches and got females to be sexually explicit. Whoopty doo. These Chadfishes are yawn inducing at this point


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Such a menacing curry.
> 
> What's he gonna do? Shit on the street and not wipe?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 13, 2021)

Kylo said:


> Dom Chad gets a ton of matches and got females to be sexually explicit. Whoopty doo. These Chadfishes are yawn inducing at this point


I legit got bluepilled from some jews on this forum and this one thread shattered my beliefs


----------



## Deleted member 15129 (Sep 13, 2021)

Goddamn it's over if you aren't Chad in 2021. The difference is too much. They had to remove r/chadfishing from reddit because it exposed how much you could get away with if you were attractive and it made the avg guy want to kill himself


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

King_ said:


> Goddamn it's over if you aren't Chad in 2021. The difference is too much. They had to remove r/chadfishing from reddit because it exposed how much you could get away with if you were attractive and it made the avg guy want to kill himself







@BrendioEEE whAt is it like to be such a famous chad known across all platforms?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1314041
> 
> @BrendioEEE whAt is it like to be such a famous chad known across all platforms?


Is that from look*sm jfl@that dead website


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 13, 2021)

What are all of the pics you're using of him?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Sep 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Is that from look*sm jfl@that dead website


Lookism


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Lookism


----------



## .👽. (Sep 13, 2021)

this nigga is buying tinder gold and boosts just to do some tinder experiment with Maher and make 14yo laugh jfllll


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> this nigga is buying tinder gold and boosts just to do some tinder experiment with Maher and make 14yo laugh jfllll


And now i’m banned for life bros

Tinder is VICIOUS at verifying non-chads


----------



## .👽. (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> And now i’m banned for life bros
> 
> Tinder is VICIOUS at verifying non-chads


which city did u make this chadfish? last time i did a Maher experiment girls didnt respond to such Messages, i even got unmatched jfl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313919
> 
> 
> Maher is HIGHLY dominant


this dominant shit WOULD never work if this guy was average
again another facepill as to how you should act


----------



## onnysk (Sep 13, 2021)

what do these girls look like?


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> this dominant shit WOULD never work if this guy was average
> again another facepill as to how you should act


if you are average you have NO OTHER OPTION than being a girls cuck 
when you are attractive to women you can act however you act say crazy things, be autistic or be dominant, be ultra shy or be ultra loud 
it doesnt matter , personality doesnt matter


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 13, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> if you are average you have NO OTHER OPTION than being a girls cuck
> when you are attractive to women you can act however you act say crazy things, be autistic or be dominant, be ultra shy or be ultra loud
> it doesnt matter , personality doesnt matter


"Drain my ballsack bitch, let's fuck"





"Drain my ballsack bitch, let's fuck"











same line will change receptiveness and meaning
this is dominant if you are good looking
this is creepy if you are average

IT'S LEGIT OVER IF YOU ARE NOT LOW TRUST CHAD @StrangerDanger


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

Maher is unmoggable gigachad.
His face + height combo is just too brutal




Extremely suifuel. Meanwhile my tinder chats are like this:
Me: What’s up?
Her: Nothing hbu?
Me: just chilling
Her: cool
Me: yes


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> "Drain my ballsack bitch, let's fuck"
> View attachment 1314062
> 
> 
> ...


high trust chad can talk the same


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 13, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> high trust chad can talk the same


low trust gets halod more by this behaviour
but yeah


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> it's like we are playing Runescape but all of our competition is literally Zezima, le me, TheOldNite, N0valyfe, Maikeru, Omid, and Lynx Titan and we are a level 3 with 0 gp trying to figure out where the goblins are in Lumbridge


ah, a fellow man of culture


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Maher is unmoggable gigachad.
> His face + height combo is just too brutal
> View attachment 1314063
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 13, 2021)

mogger thread, OP


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

There was one hot Norway girl with 40,000 followers on IG who was moving to my city to work in banking 

she wanted to have a serious talk with maher about meeting IRL and planning a life out jfl

tutorial island


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 13, 2021)

Forgot this one

BRUTAL


----------



## fogdart (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Now this sheboon will think she’s a gigastacy because she matched with Maher


I know right. OP @FangedNoumena stop matching with subhuman women and inflating the market for the rest of us. I know it's chadfish but matching with these subhuman will make them entitled.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 13, 2021)

Bekanu said:


> Brootal suifuel.
> 
> Jfl @ normie faggots trying "game" when chad can act dumber than a porn script and get laid immediately


What a shocker! Giga chad supermodels don't need game to get the average woman interested. Also, P in V is the only legit IOI. Women will flirt with you via text and ghost your ass. @Amnesia can testify.


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 13, 2021)

Modern women on dating apps are such a meme.
"wanna suck me" as pick up line "yes".
period, finished, that's the sole interactions.
Animals are more sophisticated.


----------



## one job away (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313920
> 
> 
> jfl... Nubian queens stand absolutely no chance against maher


Rating psl out of 10  dumb foid. It only goes to 8


----------



## one job away (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I legit got bluepilled from some jews on this forum and this one thread shattered my beliefs


Bluepill/redpill is legit in real life. Just not on tinder or any other dating app since it’s purely based on looks.


----------



## one job away (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313914
> 
> 
> Everyone... I want you to meet Henri. He's a little shy but he made his first tinder account and hopes to meet a nice girl to settle down with


Can you Post all the pics you used of him ?


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Sep 13, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313917


wtf is the context? What retard follows a bear?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 13, 2021)

Means very little. All it is, is girls flirting on an app they dont take serious and go weeks without checking

P in V is the only thing that matters


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

Arrange meeting and dont show up. Then tell her you saw her from distance and noticed that she is not your type.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Means very little. All it is, is girls flirting on an app they dont take serious and go weeks without checking
> 
> P in V is the only thing that matters


Jfl if you think they wouldn’t meet with Maher immediately when he asks for it


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Jfl if you think they wouldn’t meet with Maher immediately when he asks for it


this is why these experiments are misleading, no a lot of them would end up flaking


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> this is why these experiments are misleading, no a lot of them would end up flaking


But Maher is not just a random chad like others. He is a literal in real life gigachad with his face+height. All these women will never match with a man like him again so I don’t see why they would miss this opportunity


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> But Maher is not just a random chad like others. He is a literal in real life gigachad with his face+height. All these women will never match with a man like him again so I don’t see why they would miss this opportunity


bc women dont make any sense, i know dude it doesnt make sense to u or i, women dont operate like us at all. Dont even have to understand it to know many wouldnt. I am sure many would


----------



## fogdart (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> But Maher is not just a random chad like others. He is a literal in real life gigachad with his face+height. All these women will never match with a man like him again so I don’t see why they would miss this opportunity


Even if they would meet with Maher, it still doesn't mean shit. Maher is a gigachad he shouldn't have any issues with average and below average women. He mogs all the women being flirty by at least 2 points so they ought to behave that way. If Stacys and High tier beckys are behaving that way, then that is news.


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 13, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Maher is a gigachad he shouldn't have any issues with average and below average women


Keep some distance to this forum when you actually believe he shouldn’t have issues with only just average and below average women.
He also would have no issues with stacys wtf. Leaver your basement even normies can date a Stacy (it’s rare but it happens sometimes) so why would a 10/10 smv gigachad struggle with a Stacy? 
I have never seen a man like him in real life. I know some men who are as tall as him but they are normies facially. The odds to be this tall and having a chad face are basically zero.


----------



## Looksornot (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Keep some distance to this forum when you actually believe he shouldn’t have issues with only just average and below average women.
> He also would have no issues with stacys wtf. Leaver your basement even normies can date a Stacy (it’s rare but it happens sometimes) so why would a 10/10 smv gigachad struggle with a Stacy?
> I have never seen a man like him in real life. I know some men who are as tall as him but they are normies facially. The odds to be this tall and having a chad face are basically zero.


it's not mere chad face.
it's high class and very dimorphic face.
You can arguably be chad without being as dimorphic, and lower class looking, and thus would get mogged for the same psl rating - ie chad - by him.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 13, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> Keep some distance to this forum when you actually believe he shouldn’t have issues with only just average and below average women.
> He also would have no issues with stacys wtf. Leaver your basement even normies can date a Stacy (it’s rare but it happens sometimes) so why would a 10/10 smv gigachad struggle with a Stacy?
> I have never seen a man like him in real life. I know some men who are as tall as him but they are normies facially. The odds to be this tall and having a chad face are basically zero.


Exactly what I'm saying - so girls reacting to him this way on Tinder should not shock anyone. The Tinder experiment is almost useless. It is like people getting shocked that Jeff Bezos owns 10 Bugatti cars - it is water.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313920
> 
> 
> jfl... Nubian queens stand absolutely no chance against maher


MUH BBC


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 13, 2021)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313947
> View attachment 1313948
> 
> 
> 900 in a day or so with one boost


Its brutal seeing your female looksmatch only going for gigachad


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @Biggdink
> 
> Thoughts on this? Ik you love using Maher chadfishes.


Damn these girls are low iq to think he’s real and chasing 5s


----------



## onnysk (Sep 13, 2021)

Maher is too much, hen eeds to be stopped


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 13, 2021)

onnysk said:


> Maher is too much, hen eeds to be stopped


He is alread 26. I hope the collagen/fat pad or even the norwood reaper gets him.


----------



## Deleted member 17525 (Mar 6, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313946
> 
> Meanwhile im too "hairy" for women apparently, brutal balkan ogre pill


"What do you think of me"


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 6, 2022)

JFL I fucking missed these threads. The best part is the story you write under the pics where you use one of the users as a cuck. “When Maher messages them he gets heart eyes, when tovarish messages them he gets 25 to life.”


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

SMESH said:


> JFL I fucking missed these threads. The best part is the story you write under the pics where you use one of the users as a cuck. “When Maher messages them he gets heart eyes, when tovarish messages them he gets 25 to life.”



I'm preparing a MASSIVE Maherfish thread that is dropping later this month. I've archived over 400 screenshots. 

It will change the game in terms of Maherfish research. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## fate and destiny (Mar 6, 2022)

the only thing that surprises me about these experiments, is the fact the girls have such a high opinion of themselves most of them never question for a second why an utter specimen like maher would want to sample their roast beef deluxe

i'm gonna do an experiment to steal the spotlight from you

a Megastar cant let himself be outshined by his apprentice


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

fate and destiny said:


> the only thing that surprises me about these experiments, is the fact the girls have such a high opinion of themselves most of them never question for a second why an utter specimen like maher would want to sample their roast beef deluxe
> 
> i'm gonna do an experiment to steal the spotlight from you
> 
> a Megastar cant let himself be outshined by his apprentice



M....my love? Is that you? I have missed you dearly


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> I'm preparing a MASSIVE Maherfish thread that is dropping later this month. I've archived over 400 screenshots.
> 
> It will change the game in terms of Maherfish research.
> 
> Stay tuned.


Holy shit please tag me in that

Also lmk if you'll make any other gigachadfishes, i can recommend you some people to use btw

Where in the world having u been "fishing" btw?


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

@AscendingHero congratulations on being a new mod my little baby xo


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> @AscendingHero congratulations on being a new mod my little baby xo


Thank you big bro, i've learned from the best😍

followed btw!


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> View attachment 1313927
> 
> 
> if 18 year old girls don't immediately agree to face down ass up... kill yourself


@SMESH: OMG HOW DARE YOU PEDOPHILE

Meanwhile in reality:


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Holy shit please tag me in that
> 
> Also lmk if you'll make any other gigachadfishes, i can recommend you some people to use btw
> 
> Where in the world having u been "fishing" btw?


I've actually ALWAYS been a Purist. I use Maher or this gigachad from my college named Daniel Petty. 

When I branch out with other giga's I just feel uncomfortable. Call me old fashion. 

I'm an artist when I put these things together and normally use Chicago for my fishing experiments. I ALWAYS buy premium even if I get banned in 30 minutes ($25 is worth it for the research I am doing).


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> I've actually ALWAYS been a Purist. I use Maher or this gigachad from my college named Daniel Petty.


Elab on this gigachad at your uni, any pics of him?


----------



## Sopdu (Mar 6, 2022)

what these bitches look like tho? legit post the pics wit the chats


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 6, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> @SMESH: OMG HOW DARE YOU PEDOPHILE
> 
> Meanwhile in reality:


Nigga what?


----------



## Sopdu (Mar 6, 2022)

fuck these women look mid asf


----------



## the BULL (Mar 6, 2022)

Sopdu said:


> fuck these women look mid asf


and they only want tyler maher


----------



## fate and destiny (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> M....my love? Is that you? I have missed you dearly


it's me your lovely darling 







come home dear, i cleaned the house like you asked using no chemical products so as not trigger your asthma 

and i baked you something special, but you'll have to pry it from my aliexpress maid cosplay


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 6, 2022)

SMESH said:


> Nigga what?





> Anything over 18 is game. The reason incels have to aim for 16 year old children is cause they’re easily impressionable and have no life experience. Women their own age already know of their sub humanity and reject them.


----------



## .👽. (Mar 6, 2022)

dude this thread makes me legit suicidal. i cant get a reply but maher get multiple fuckdates after 3 Messages wtf is this world?


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 6, 2022)

The girl in the screenshot is 18 though?


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Elab on this gigachad at your uni, any pics of him?



Dude you think I could ever share you pics of the infamous Josh Petty? The biggest slayer that ever existed this side of the Mason Dixon line. Who was rumored to have fucked every hot sorority girl within 700 miles? Who had a 900 page search result on his name on College ABC? Fine... suit yourself. 

Who was the school president, head of the football team, ran two of the largest frats on campus, and who mogged anyone who ever looked at him? 

If you think you're ready for Petty..... here he is dude. But it's on you if you faint.


----------



## CFW432 (Mar 6, 2022)

I can only hope to even have a quarter of these results even after surgerymaxxing. Truly life is not fucking worth living if you don't have women lusting over you like this. I have this incurable need to exterminate the entire human species with one push of a nuclear button, and if the button was in front of me now, id fucking headbang that shit so hard.


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

CFW432 said:


> I can only hope to even have a quarter of these results even after surgerymaxxing. Truly life is not fucking worth living if you don't have women lusting over you like this. I have this incurable need to exterminate the entire human species with one push of a nuclear button.


Lmfao this is the reason reddit of all subreddits, nuked r/chadfish lmao


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Lmfao this is the reason reddit of all subreddits, nuked r/chadfish lmao


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> Dude you think I could ever share you pics of the infamous Josh Petty? The biggest slayer that ever existed this side of the Mason Dixon line. Who was rumored to have fucked every hot sorority girl within 700 miles? Who had a 900 page search result on his name on College ABC? Fine... suit yourself.
> 
> Who was the school president, head of the football team, ran two of the largest frats on campus, and who mogged anyone who ever looked at him?
> 
> ...


Caged at the descriptions as usual, nowhere near gigachad but htn/chadlite with a good pheno.

If he's tall and gymaxxed, nt with a good social circle, i could EASILY see him slaying

Irl pilled again, mythical terachads arent the one stilling all the girls for the most part. It's gymaxxed htn with good phenos and most women can find attractive

That being said when gigachads like Maher come in the fray....


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Caged at the descriptions as usual, nowhere near gigachad but htn/chadlite with a good pheno.
> 
> If he's tall and gymaxxed, nt with a good social circle, i could EASILY see him slaying
> 
> ...











Sorry dude. Petty is law. Petty is truth. And Petty is merciful when you need him to be. 

I used him as probably one of the first Chadfishes back in the day and he got Maher-tier results. 

Mythical terachads don't exist IRL... Josh Petty does. 

But yes Maher is the new law of the land. But it's important to realize before him we only had Petty.


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Mar 6, 2022)

fate and destiny said:


> it's me your lovely darling
> 
> 
> 
> ...








That would be insanely hot if you came home like this looking like a High Tier Becky FtM maidgirl. And you just did all my bidding and scurried around cleaning like a bustling busy body. 

But at the same time you always tried to show off and pushed your ass in the air.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 6, 2022)

I would cuck maher so hard jfl


----------



## Bonez (Mar 6, 2022)

one of the best thread in this forum , keep posting maherfish threads


----------



## fate and destiny (Mar 6, 2022)

FangedNoumena said:


> That would be insanely hot if you came home like this looking like a High Tier Becky FtM maidgirl. And you just did all my bidding and scurried around cleaning like a bustling busy body.
> 
> But at the same time you always tried to show off and pushed your ass in the air.




and as i'm scrubbing inside of the oven because you brazenly let everything drip onto the element, your animal urges take over and you plop up my skirt and i make a surprised face like  as you insert your throbbing rod into my vagina. i pause for a minute, overcome by sheer ecstasy... you pull out, leaving a slurry of semen dripping out of my vaginal canal



Spoiler












....i gleefully get back to cleaning your 1000 square foot mansion


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

Bonez said:


> one of the best thread in this forum , keep posting maherfish threads


Are you from lookism by any chance bro?


----------



## Deleted member 18045 (Mar 6, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> View attachment 1313962


Is he serious or joking? He doesn't look white at all. Jfl at deluded curries


----------



## Bonez (Mar 6, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Are you from lookism by any chance bro?


yes but not a well known member


----------



## AscendingHero (Mar 6, 2022)

Bonez said:


> yes but not a well known member


WHat was your user there, i think i know u bro


----------

